# [solved] USB Problem (Error -62) nforce 570

## Mofarocker33

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin recht neu bei Gentoo. Normal habe ich immer Kubuntu benutzt, jedoch wollte ich endlich mal was tuen und ein wenig mehr lernen.

Jetzt habe ich anhand der Dokumentationen das System am laufen (64 Bit, mit aktuellem Genkernel usw.), habe mich da schon gewundert, dass meine USB Tastatur nicht läuft. Auch schon nicht von der Minimal installations CD. Nun jetzt nach der installation habe ich erstmal xorg emerged und der läuft auch. Nur bewegt sich die Maus nicht und die schöne Mac Tastatur will auch nicht.

unter dem Befehl dmesg erhalte ich viele tolle Gerät informationen. relevant sind denke ich die Zeilen:

```
usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62

usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-4: device is not accepting address 5, error -62

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-4: device is not accepting address 6, error -62

hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4

usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-3.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-3.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

Mein Mainbord ist von Asrock ALiveN570SLI-eSATA2 mit dem NVIDIA® nForce 570 SLI Chipsatz.

unter lspci erhalte ich

```
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)
```

Ich könnte da etwas hilfe gebrauchen. Vielleicht jemand mit gleichem Problem, oder einen netten menschen mit mehr ahnung  :Wink: 

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Der MoFgeRockTe

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

schau mal ob dir zunächst der Gentoo Linux USB Guide weiterhilft.

MfG

----------

## Mofarocker33

Ich selbst bin der meinung, dass es am Genkernel liegt, aber selbst nen Kernel zu schrauben, ich weiß nicht. Sitze ich bestimmt nen halbes Jahr dran, bis das geht und fast alles funzt...

Also werde mich dann da mal dran machen, mehr als Kernel Configuration gibt das Toturial auch nicht her in meinem Fall...

----------

